# Problem mit Steamspielen



## Norman (10. Juni 2010)

hallo

nach neuinstallation meines rechners habe ich mir über steam erstmal zwei spiele gekauft, runtergeladen und installiert. Windows hab ich neu installiert weil ein bisschen neue hardware usw kam und alles in ein neues gehäuse umgezogen ist (hd5850 vapor-x, lüfter, sleeves usw.).
folgende spiele betrifft mein problem: Just Cause 2, COD MW2, Unreal Tournament 3 (das sind auch derzeit alle spiele die ich mit steam spiele). vor der neu installation und mit alten hd3870/50 @ CF lief cod mw2 einwandfrei. 
also die spiele laufen aber sie stürzen in unregelmäßigen abständen ab mit folgender fehlermeldung: (GAME).exe funktioniert nicht mehr
keine ahnung wo das problem ist. OS ist übrigens Windows7 Home Premium 64bit

ich spiele ja schon nicht oft aber wenn ich dann mal spielen will dann soll es auch laufen

also helft mir bitte wenn ihr was wisst, vielen dank schon mal im vorraus...
mfg .norman`


EDIT: hab auch nach der neuinstallation meine cpu auf 3,4ghz 24/7 übertaktet bei 1,12V... normalerweise kann ich mir auch vorstellen das das problem dadurch kommt aber die settings hat die cpu ja auch 8std prime95 durchgehalten also schließe ich es erstmal aus....wollte es nur erwähnen


----------



## DrSin (10. Juni 2010)

Prime ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge, sieht nach ein bisschen wenig vCore aus, aber nimm doch testweise mal das OC raus und guck ob dann die Abstürze immer noch da sind.
Mein E8400 läuft auch 24h Primestabil wenn ich ich ihn auf 4,4Ghz laufen habe, CoD4 konnte ich damals trotzdem nicht spielen


----------



## Norman (10. Juni 2010)

ok danke schon mal für die schnelle hilfe, muss ich mal testen...also soll ich erstnal mehr vcore geben oder runter takten?


----------



## DrSin (10. Juni 2010)

OC ist ja nicht ur vCore, was ist mit der SB? 
Und wie hoch hast du den FSB? Ramspannung auch erhöht?
Wenn du mehr vCore gibst, geh nicht über 1.325V.


----------



## Norman (10. Juni 2010)

SB ist nicht übertaktet
fsb hab ich 400 MHz
ramtakt ist 1:1 also auch 400 MHz

hab jetzt 1.3V genommen, auch kurz angespielt aber ob funktioniert kann ich nur sagen wenn ich mal ein bisschen länger spiele. aber ich ahbe jetzt erstmal einen anhaltpunkt und kann ja testen....


----------



## DrSin (10. Juni 2010)

Gib nicht direkt den Knüppel, stell mal erst 1,2v CPU ein, wenns dann stabil ist evtl noch weiter runter.
SB würd ich auch nen Tick geben.
Was für Ram ist verbaut?
Richtige Spannung für 400MHz drin und auch die richtigen Timings?


----------



## Norman (10. Juni 2010)

sorry ich meinte 1.13V 

wegen ram schau mal bitte ins sysprofil...ist nichts besonderes


----------



## Norman (10. Juni 2010)

also ich sage jetzt erstmal das das problem damit gelöst ist, hab jetzt fast zwei std just cause 2 gespielt und das ohne probleme, dabei war das das spiel wo es meistens schon nach 10-20min ausging

danke für deine hilfe


----------

